
The Changing of the Guard (1991) - wyndham
https://tricycle.org/magazine/changing-guard/
======
wyndham
These are related and I also found them interesting.

[http://killingthebuddha.com/mag/exegesis/sex-shoes-and-
calif...](http://killingthebuddha.com/mag/exegesis/sex-shoes-and-california-
zen/)

[https://tricycle.org/trikedaily/encounter-shadow-buddhist-
am...](https://tricycle.org/trikedaily/encounter-shadow-buddhist-america/)

Those are historical articles but this one is about recent events:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/11/nyregion/shambhala-
sexual...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/11/nyregion/shambhala-sexual-
misconduct.html)

